
Ask HN: Surface book performance base swapping? - holografix
Has anyone plugged there existing Surface Book &quot;screen&quot; to a performance base yet?<p>Also will MS ever sell them separately? I they were around $500 I&#x27;d be seriously tempted to trade mine in which is the original dGPU base.
======
Warchi3f
Tested tried this out, here's the link (minute 6)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBF3EreWIm8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBF3EreWIm8)

I'm kind of in the same boat, when I first bought mine, I went with the base
model because I didn't want to pay too much for something I'm unsure about.
Now that I've been using it for a while I wish there was a way to upgrade.

